# Glow Gauges



## s132nr (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey does any1 know where i can get these exact guages. Its says for the newer sentra..................Were could i get one for a 97 se-r............Thanks or do u think those these would fit

http://www.elgauges.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=216


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

imma gonna hafta say no on the link. Try Import Intellegence for gauges to fit your car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

maybe i can scrounge up some older dealer accounts and get you some el reverse guages.. i know i have a set on my GA right now and im sure se-r are more popular.


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

Here you go. This place has THE best selection of Reverse and glows. 
MakotoAutoTrends.com


----------



## s132nr (Feb 27, 2006)

nah im looking for those exact gauges as the one on this guys car...............

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2042387

scroll down.............were can i get em:jawdrop:


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

sell yah mine.... i dont want them anymore they even have the controller to change the center from the blue to green and dim it....

PM me if your interested


----------



## s132nr (Feb 27, 2006)

any pics???????????????


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

sorry man, i just sold them last week, i tried to sell them to ya, but you didnt get back to me in time...


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I have seen some gauges like that on ebay. I got a set similar to the ones that are on that car domain for my integra on ebay. They were like $40 shipped. Currently there is a set being sold on there, but I don't think they are for a se-r, as they have no tach.


----------

